# finding more soda cans and some bottles fall searches



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

swim season seems to be mostly over here as temperatures have dropped in recent days , did some poking around parks and in the woods in recent days and found some items 


this lot I found in a busy highway roadside park , a lot of bush and trees to hide things 

- clearly Canadian alpine fruit and berries flavour bottle from 90's , haven't found one of these for a few years , never seen this flavour either 

- pepsi smaller 280 ml aluminum can , 2 rusty unidentifiable cans , 4 chateau club soda cans ( seen chateau in cola and ginger ale but never club soda ) , 3 cplus orange cans rusted and a diet coke


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

I found this in a wooded area , some stuff seems to have been tossed there for some reason years ago , due to exposure everything is pretty rusted by now 

did however find several cans from the thin metal era ( late 80's early 90's ) that I haven't seen before , none are really worth keeping but I learned more about cans 

- found pepsi 1 metal and an aluminum , 
coca cola can 
orange crush 
 2 tropical punch  Crush ( never seen this one before its the red can  ) 
2 Canada dry tonic water ( haven't found before in this can )   

 Dr pepper ( first time I've found it in this type of can )  

3  Yukon club - cola , was a store brand here but must of ended in early 90's ? 

also found a Canada dry - club soda bottle cap , unsure of year but was attached to a broken clear bottle , was a lot of broken glass there , most amber/green beer bottles


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 7, 2020)

Have you ever seen a London dry bottle


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

Timelypicken said:


> Have you ever seen a London dry bottle




from London Ontario ? is a bottle called airline dry , its an acl bottle from London and has an airplane on it , don't have one but seen pictures of it


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 7, 2020)

Like this one.


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

no but doubt its from Canada , more than likely UK based on soldiers on bottle are from there


----------



## Timelypicken (Sep 7, 2020)

Just saw It’s from DE


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

also found this stuff , poked around some roadway embankments and wooded areas , found a couple spots where stuff had been dumped as there was rusty cans and glass jars but no soda's or anything good ,  was an odd plastic corn syrup bottle from quebec

the 2 green quarts on far right are broken on the back but was at an antique store recently and saw one like them that had been used for a local ginger ale not beer , it had a muskoka dry label on it and appeared authentic as it was badly worn


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2020)

Always weird seeing flat top cans with bar codes on them, I know that flat tops lasted pretty late for cheaper soda brands but I definitely don't think of the two as at all contemporary.


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Always weird seeing flat top cans with bar codes on them, I know that flat tops lasted pretty late for cheaper soda brands but I definitely don't think of the two as at all contemporary.



the chateau brand seemed to use the flat top much later than others , I think those cans are from the late 70's maybe or early 80's ? so there was bar codes by then


----------



## RCO (Sep 10, 2020)

went back to the spot where I found the 80's/90's era cans the other day but didn't find a single one this time

a lot of modern broken glass in that area despite it being wooded and appearing nice , found a couple older broken pieces , one is for diet pepsi and another for pop shoppe

1 older can for Canada dry ginger ale but rusted , also a Molson Canadian and diet coke


----------



## RCO (Sep 10, 2020)

went back to the main can dump I found last year and it continues to yield interesting finds 

a couple pop bottles 1 for diet pepsi and others Canada dry 

frozen juice can for minute maid - lemonade

lots of soda cans -  pepsi , coca cola , Canada dry , orange crush , mountain dew , diet 7 up , hires root beer , cplus orange , RC cola , Yukon club - cola , howdy - cola ( lots of colour but some damage ) 

some harder to find ones - cavalier cola and ginger ale , lots of red on the cola . 

Charlies ginger ale by Wilsons Toronto , ( its the rusted can between Hires and cplus in clean pictures ) appears to be from late 60's or 70's but a flat top , haven't seen it before and not sure if it clean up more


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2020)

more finds from the weekend , ran into lots of flat tops for some reason but most in poor condition 

this location is a former town dump and just poking around the roadway into it . 

some liquor , modern beer bottles , clear 28 oz no deposit bottle with no name on it , coca cola hobbleskirt acl version , broken blue glass jar , broken medical bottle 

2 rusty flat top cans , 1 is for pepsi and badly damaged , other is for Teem , still some colour on it , you can see its the original design from mid 60's with large lemons on it and green colour , never found this can before


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2020)

went back to spot where I found the cans in the woods , went in a different direction and appear to have found a former campfire site , it has multiple fire pits and rocks and parts of an old metal stove 

some broken bottles nearby , was able to id some of them . was pepsi swirl , nu grape , 2 way mixer , orange crush , a couple broken dominion orange juice bottles and 2 lids for them . some clear and green glass from others and modern beer bottles 

some rusty cans , some flat tops . 2 coca cola flat tops , one still has colour and can itself still intact , 2 Canada dry , 1 is a flat top but badly damaged and other a pull top its the one with colour 

also a Yukon club kola flat top , oddly they spelled cola " Kola " and can is an odd light green colour , never found this can before but found other Yukon club cans but not this old 

and a broken local bottle from Parry Sound Ontario , its for Sprunts Ginger ale , the 7 oz bottle , was able to take a picture of the back parts that I found , don't have this size of sprunts ginger al and never found one before in the wild , it was only sold in the 50's and company changed its name by 60's


----------



## RoyalRuby (Sep 13, 2020)

That diamond Coke can would be worth giving it a good soaking....


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2020)

RoyalRuby said:


> That diamond Coke can would be worth giving it a good soaking....



was going to see if the flat tops clean up better in a couple days when they've dried off a bit as its been wet lately and cans outdoors


----------



## RCO (Sep 13, 2020)

also poked around a busy roadway yesterday , found a couple spots with bottles and cans , nothing that old with some finds from the 60's era 

couple beer bottles , Labatt blue is broken on other side , fresca 10 oz bottle , 3 coca cola larger sized bottles ( which I keep finding everywhere this year for some reason )  green no deposit bottle with no name on it , 

some really rusty cans , 2 Canada dry calorie reduced ginger ale , 2 coca cola flat top cans in bad condition , 2 - 7 up flat top cans , wet and wild wording on them , can see 7 up logo and wording on one 

fresca bottle has a broken base but was able to put the various pieces together and it stood up for a nice picture , have one of these bottles already but never found a complete one in the wild before , did find a broken one years ago


----------



## RCO (Sep 16, 2020)

went back to the wooded area with fire pits , didn't really find any broken soda bottles this time .

a lot of broken glass but mostly all from clear beer bottles or green ones .

some cans , a grand prix - orange in rusty condition and 3 Molson export beer cans also rusted

also a toy solider or boy scout figure , its the green thing near the cans

oddest item was the " Maxwell " post , found near one of the rocky pits , were they marked out for people ? what would its purpose have been ? only one I've found so far


----------



## RCO (Sep 17, 2020)

went back to main can dump and found more stuff. 

couple more no deposit bottles , 1 small broken one , 3 larger ones , one had a wink cap on it .

7 tab cans but only 1 cleaned up really nice . 2 - 7 up including a diet can . 2 mountain dew with a contest on top . a couple coca cola . also a fresca , grand prix -bitter lemon and Canada dry john Collins badly damaged

2 cans I hadn't seen before , a " patio " grape and a " charlies " cola by Wilson's Toronto . never really found any patio cans before although I have a couple bottles .


----------



## RCO (Sep 20, 2020)

some more finds from along a roadway and such 

3 rusty metal cans , 2 new coke and a  vita apple juice 

3 smaller 280 ml aluminum cans , coca cola , Tahiti treat and a Hires root beer , haven't found that size of hires before but its somewhat faded 

also found a crush stubby bottle , no label but it still has the actual crush cap which is kind of neat


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 20, 2020)

I  like those Tab and Patio cans, never seen those before.  The Maxwell post is odd, I wonder if it's a grave marker for someone's pet.


----------



## RCO (Sep 20, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> I  like those Tab and Patio cans, never seen those before.  The Maxwell post is odd, I wonder if it's a grave marker for someone's pet.



never found a patio can before either, not sure how common they are  , have found tab before but never in good condition or that many in one spot . 

not sure what the post was for , haven't found any others there , it seems there is various rock piles / fire pits there and the area was used as a camping/gathering place long ago


----------



## RCO (Sep 20, 2020)

some random Friday night finds , the town was digging some ditches along a major road which is being repaved soon so I poked around but found nothing ( other than coca cola aluminum can from 1988 on far left )  

but was walking thru the woods along road and found 2 small piles of cans , there all 7 up or howdy cans , 3 flavours of howdy - cola , orange and root beer but none are in good condition , was 1 one 7 up can which was better than the rest and a few others with some colour 

also went back to woodlot/camp site and found 2 more flat top cans , didn't really find anything else old , walked around further and only found modern beer cans which oddly were in the middle of the woods where you wouldn't really expect to see them 

is a 60's era coca cola with some colour on the 1 side and rusty one is a carlton club root beer , you can't see it from pic but I was able to scrub it down enough to read it


----------



## RCO (Sep 22, 2020)

went back to a spot I found earlier this year , a small dumping of cans from mid to late 60's , found an early 7 up here in the spring if you remember .

some no deposit bottles - 3 fresca ( 2 broken ) , 3 clear no deposit , 5 small green bottles which had a wink label on them , a pepsi stubby that I found at another spot and a green bottle with a D mark

found more cans which included - mountain dew , teem , Canada dry low calorie , fresca , 7 up , Yukon club ginger ale , sport cola , hires , coca cola , Canada dry club soda , carling black label , Tahiti treat aluminum can 

2 flat top cans , a diet pepsi from mid 60's which appears to be the first can used in Canada . which still has a lot of colour but some fading . and a cott - root beer , another early one I haven't seen before


----------



## RCO (Sep 22, 2020)

some more pictures of the Cott Root Beer , not that familiar with this brand but think it might be a good one as its a flat top , the can itself has no dents and a lot of the colour/design is still there . never found a cott can this early before , not really sure how to clean it further


----------



## RCO (Sep 24, 2020)

poked around a country road the other day , found a couple different spots with cans and bottles from different periods 

bottles - found a clear no deposit no name , beer bottles , Phillips milk of magnesia -screw top 

cans - some rusty pull tops - diet 7 up , Canada dry , Carlsberg , pepsi , diet coke , 

flat tops - many coca cola but all rusted , pepsi a couple with colour , top valu - Canadian cola ( brand I've never seen before ) , and a 7 up from early 60's which was hidden under some leaves and in stunning condition


----------



## RCO (Sep 27, 2020)

some more finds from the weekend , mostly junk from an area near a former dump , some liquor bottles , glass jars 

some cans - coca cola , Canada dry , some sort of rusted orange diet can couldn't id it and an aluminum sugar free Canada dry can


----------



## RCO (Sep 27, 2020)

went back to the roadway site where I found the 7up/howdy cans last week on the hunch there might be more stuff in there . was right , turns out there was some dumping further back in the woods . saw an old stove , fridge , large metal items 

in terms of bottles very little , some broken liquor bottles , glass jars , a clear no deposit bottle 

more cans mostly from mid 70's , not much in good conditions , some of the brands found were - 7 up , diet 7 up , Howdy - cola , ginger ale , grape , cream soda , faygo diet ginger ale , carlton club - orange , grand prix - cola , loblaws - ginger ale , hires , orange crush 
also a " strongbow cider " can ( large can with yellow on it ) didn't realise it was around that long

the howdy cream soda has a lot of colour on both sides and a nice diet 7 up , condition an issue with most of the cans from this site


----------



## RCO (Sep 27, 2020)

went back a second time , more cans in really bad condition , found  an odd brass metal part , 

cans found included - Schweppes tonic water , pepsi , coca cola , a & w , howdy - grape , cola , cream soda , 7 up , 

some colour remained on the howdy grape can 

also part of a broken Wilson's ginger ale bottle , with original metal cap


----------



## RCO (Oct 1, 2020)

went back to a spot I checked earlier this year and found a lot of late 80's early 90's era cans near an old dump site . found some more cans but not a lot in good condition 

some glass bottles - jam jar , 2 sun pac juice bottles ,

aluminum cans included - coca cola , pc cola , master choice - cola , fairlee apple juice , old Milwaukee 

metal cans included - coca cola , pepsi , RC cola , pc ginger ale , A & W , our compliments lemon lime , IGA - cola ( bunch of them but all rusted out ) also a  lemon citronella candle 

odd find was this plastic 7 up bottle , know its not that old likely from 1990 or 91 , has a slogan on it I've never seen before from 7 up "  nothing could be more refreshing " and a baseball contest .  no idea if plastic is collectable but its label survived well for being there so long


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Oct 1, 2020)

Hi i worked for a major pop bottlers for nearly 37 years . As For  the Pepsi and other aluminum cans I spent many years on a can line  producing 1150 cans per minute 10 hours a day . the  cans date from the mid 80's . . I saw allot of pop cans


----------



## RCO (Oct 6, 2020)

last weekend wasn't very productive , checked the lot where I found the howdy cans but only found a couple modern liquor bottles and a broken coca cola bottle from the 70's , didn't find any new areas with cans

the next day checked the woodlot where I found the 7 up can but didn't really find any cans that day . found some bottles poking thru the leaves but all were liquor bottles , glass jars or beer bottles . only soda was part of a broken coca cola from 40's


----------



## RCO (Oct 8, 2020)

decided to go back to the main can dump I normally check and see what else was still there . 

a couple no deposit bottles , orange juice , glass jars , coca cola cap on a broken end 

cans included - coca cola , pepsi , Canada dry , dr pepper ( first one found on that site ) , fresca , 7 up , sprite , Fanta - grape , loblaws - lemon lime , Canada dry low calorie , grand prix - club soda , IGA  - diet cola ( never found that one before ) 

some colour remained on a couple of the iga diet cola , the dr pepper says it was bottled by seven up ? didn't know that did dr pepper early on here . some colour remained on French side of Fanta grape , common can just one I didn't have in garage yet for some reason


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 8, 2020)

The large-diamond Coke can you posted earlier would bring some big bucks if it was clean. (check Epay). Those are circa 1960-64 (here in USA anyway).


----------



## RCO (Oct 10, 2020)

GLASSHOPPER55 said:


> The large-diamond Coke can you posted earlier would bring some big bucks if it was clean. (check Epay). Those are circa 1960-64 (here in USA anyway).



I didn't toss those away there in the garage , is a few older coca cola cans in a growing area for them , not exactly sure how I'd clean them more with what I have though 

not sure what the cans I found would be worth in the condition there in or if they somehow cleaned up  a bit more


----------



## RCO (Oct 10, 2020)

poked around the wooded lot I though might of been a camp site again , didn't find much . mostly modern junk and a couple metal cans . 
Motts Clamato but not that old , damaged 70's era America dry ginger ale but broke apart ( hadn't seen that one before )  , pepsi with a lot of colour and some sort of cola can ? but couldn't id but does say cola


----------



## RCO (Oct 13, 2020)

went back to main can dump once again to see if anything else was still there , sure enough I filled a bag with stuff , a couple cans I hadn't seen before 

not much in the way of bottles , a couple modern jars and a clear no deposit bottle 

cans included - coca cola , pepsi , diet pepsi , 7 up , Fanta - orange , orange crush , fresca , iga - diet ginger ale , Canada dry , wink , grand prix - soda water , cola , carlton club cola , Wilson's - cola . 

mysterious orange can , its on the far left second pic , not sure what brand it is , if anyone can id it ? its a flat top so thinking a store brand ?

never found the Wilson's old fashioned cola before , they were mostly known for there ginger ale so not sure how common it be , a lot of colour still there


----------



## RCO (Oct 13, 2020)

also went back to camp site woodlot , didn't find much but found 2 flat top cans - a teem and a Tahiti treat ( which is pretty much rusted away ) , the teem was just poking thru some leaves , not sure how I spotted it as a lot of the leaves are yellow and nothing else nearby

however a lot of the original colour remains on the teem , 2 lemons are yellow and 1 faded . still only ever found the teem flat top twice and other can was way more damaged .


----------



## RCO (Oct 18, 2020)

poked around some old highway embankments north of where I live , so was the old highway before new highway was built . 

found a few things but nothing too exciting 

bottles included - pepsi from 70's , broken coca cola , stubby pop , clear NDNR broken , some beer bottles 

- 4 metal beer cans rusted and all appear to be Labatt's 50 

some aluminum cans , pepsi seemed to be a lot in this area for some reason and a Fanta - tangerine , one pepsi has a just for laugh's festival ( montreal ) on back from july-august 1992 , not sure if this can is from quebec ? or sold in rest of Canada


----------



## RCO (Oct 25, 2020)

cleaned up main location and checked to see if there was anything I has missed , was a couple things 

bottles included a broken pepsi , no deposit bottles , liquor and glass jars 

cans found were - coca cola , pepsi , Canada dry , Yukon club - cola , 7 up , grand prix - cola , cavalier - ginger ale , and another odd Wilson's Toronto can , this one for " Charlies - Orange its one in middle , not a lot remains but enough there to read its logo 

also found a 7 up cap inside a glass jar , wondering if its from the 7 up bottle I found there earlier this year ?


----------



## KSESTATE (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello I have been reading your posts with the cans. I have used Oxalic acid powder to soak beer cans that you cant read anything through the rust. It will at least bring out the color under the rust. Wont make them perfect but will be able to ID them.       1 cup acid in gallon of hot water. Check them after a day or two and it should magically appear through the rust.  We were able to get it through a chemical supply company but you had to by a bulk quantity I think 5 gallon bucket became quite expensive. Hope this helps in your quest for the missing can in your collection.
Found this pic on amazon $ 120 for the bucket. a search also showed that Walmart  has a 2 lb bag for about $14 They both label it as a rust remover.


----------



## RCO (Nov 21, 2020)

poked around the main can dump one last time before its likely covered in snow soon . used the metal detector to try and find any areas or cans I had missed , and found a couple , also some trees down which I though might be over cans . 

found a couple bottles such as a coca cola no deposit , syrup maybe maple ? some glass jars 

cans included - coca cola , Tab , Mountain Dew , Canada dry - tonic water , Wink  , Orange Crush , Fanta - ginger ale , carlton club - cola , Welch's grape , Wilson's Bitter Lemon , Canada dry - root beer , Miller ( aluminum beer can ) , 

never seen the Canada dry root beer before but it rusted badly and has a hole in it 

think the Wilson's Bitter lemon is uncommon and should clean up more , will post a cleaned up picture of it in a couple days


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Nov 21, 2020)

RCO said:


> cleaned up main location and checked to see if there was anything I has missed , was a couple things
> 
> bottles included a broken pepsi , no deposit bottles , liquor and glass jars
> 
> ...



Those old steel can were really something. No crush with ones hands!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Nov 22, 2020)

on the weekend poked around another dump I had found near a highway a couple years ago , its very large but not that old , most of the cans seem to be late 70's early 80's 

a few bottles there mostly seemed to be coca cola nd without labels , found 2 caps for pepsi bottles and a broken local ginger ale for Muskoka dry 

lots of cans , a lot of store brands but some still had nearly full colour if they were buried deep enough and hidden from elements 

cans included - coca cola , diet coke , cherry coke , dr pepper , Schweppes- tonic water , sprite , hires , Fanta - cream soda , Canada dry , royal crest - root beer , no name - ginger ale , cola , sun pac juice , carlton club -ginger ale , chateau - ginger ale , cola , temagami dry ginger ale , 7 up raspberry and orange chill ( an odd flavour I've never seen before , orange can mostly rusted away with a small area of colour , raspberry solid with some fade )  . 

the temagami dry ginger ale is a northern Ontario can , never found it in cans before , found the odd bottle . it was originally bottled in North Bay Ontario ( never bottled in temagami , they just used that name cause it sounded better ) on the can says it was bottled by temagami dry distributors ltd Cochrane Ontario


----------



## RCO (Nov 29, 2020)

the Wilson's Bitter Lemon can , couple more pics of it , not sure if cleaned up more can still has colour and original Wilson's wording


----------



## RCO (Nov 29, 2020)

had some snow here than it sort of melted so I poked around yesterday a bit , didn't really find much old but at one small roadside dumping I had found years ago . I poked around areas of rusted cans or bottles ( found a green liquor and beer bottle ) and I came across an area that had 3 Yukon Club Ginger Ale flat top cans 

they appear to be from the 60's and are the Low Calorie version , this was the store brand for the old A & P stores . they still have a lot of green and white colour  . haven't really found many Yukon club cans from this era so not sure how common or rare they are


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 29, 2020)

The Soda Book gives them a $20-$25 price which would make them common. I think they would clean up good in a acid bath. I kinda like them. Congrats. I'm sure you could trade that 2nd exta can with no problem. LEON.


----------



## RCO (Nov 30, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> The Soda Book gives them a $20-$25 price which would make them common. I think they would clean up good in a acid bath. I kinda like them. Congrats. I'm sure you could trade that 2nd exta can with no problem. LEON.



for a store brand Yukon Club had a neat look early on , I haven't really seen any older Yukon club for sale recently so had no idea what there worth .
 I would image there was a lot of Yukon club cans made and used back in the 60's so there not likely rare , as to how many survived till now is harder to say 

brought them indoors to dry for a bit , figure they should clean up more eventually 

they were a surprise find , it you drove by that lot you wouldn't of assumed anything good was there , a lot of pine trees and such , very thick bush , a couple homes nearby they sort of wondered what I was doing there but didn't say anything , didn't use metal detector at the time so might not of found everything


----------



## JKL (Dec 6, 2020)

@RCO  What do you do when you clean your cans?  I found your posts in this thread fascinating.  
I never really focused on cans until recently.  I remember so many of those brands especially Grand Prix, Yukon Club along with national brand.  I would love to see how some of these clean up.  I would love to find some myself.
I used a citric acid bath recently and was amazed at how rust just dissolved leaving the paint. 
Keep posting those finds.  If you ever try cleaning, post a before and after.


----------



## RCO (Dec 6, 2020)

JKL said:


> @RCO  What do you do when you clean your cans?  I found your posts in this thread fascinating.
> I never really focused on cans until recently.  I remember so many of those brands especially Grand Prix, Yukon Club along with national brand.  I would love to see how some of these clean up.  I would love to find some myself.
> I used a citric acid bath recently and was amazed at how rust just dissolved leaving the paint.
> Keep posting those finds.  If you ever try cleaning, post a before and after.



I've never really tried an acid cleaning on any of the cans , just various cleaners and rust removers so that they at least look somewhat better 

have a lot of cans in the garage that would likely clean up a little bit better , at some point i'll attempt doing that but for now they'll just be left as they are 

obviously haven't kept every can I've found in the last couple of years , some were just far too gone to save or justify the space in keeping them , I've tried to keep the best ones though and as many different examples of different flavours and brands that I've come across .

I was always more interested in bottles and generally still more interested in them . just sort of realised there was a lot of interesting metal soda cans lying around my area rusting away , and is limited time left to uncover them before they entirely rust out , sort of figured I'd find em now before there gone and I think that my searching around was pretty successful in terms of what I found


----------

